# LT header project on a budget



## USN_GOAT (Jun 26, 2014)

So, I'm trying to get the logistics for a possible future header project on my 06 GTO. If it's possible, I'd like to keep the total cost under $700. Is this a realistic goal? I'll probably go with the pacesetter coated headers as the set of choice, and I'm going to attempt to install them myself. Is this realistic for someone with minimal mechanical knowledge/skill? I have to advantage of have access to a Navy Exchange auto hobby shop here on base, which has lifts, pretty much any tool I would need, and techs that can offer advice. My only concern is the tune that seems to be the bank buster. I was quoted 558 dollars for a dyno tune at a place called Dyno Tuned Performance in VA Beach, which honestly seems kind of excessive, especially since I was quoted 400 when I was in Pensacola Fl by another speed shop. Do I need a dyno tune? Would it be possible to get away with a mail order tune? Trying to get all this figured out before I dive in over my head.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A handheld tuner would be you're best and cheapest option with a set of PS that are coated. The install is a bit of a beach on the driver's side but if you read the write-ups it's very doable. Look around for a used handheld that's unlocked.


----------



## USN_GOAT (Jun 26, 2014)

Hopefully this isn't a stupid question, but what is the difference between just header/exhaust manifold package, and a header, full length package? I found some OBX headers as well, with varying options. With just straight headers bolt up to the stock exhaust, or do I need the extra piping from the full length package?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You need mid pipes with headers to bolt up to the stock catback. OBX is a cheap Chinese ripoff of an American brand.


----------

